# Bocat S70 excessice hydraulic noise



## Snowbeast (Nov 10, 2009)

*Bocat S70 excessive hydraulic noise*

I have a year old Bobcat S70 that has a loud hydraulic noise that Bobcat can't can't seem to correct. They have performed a factory service repair by changing the hydraulic fittings, in line, to reduce the amount of friction in the flow. It has "helped" quiet things but it is just went from unbearable to very loud. I have another unit a year older with no noise - Bobcat says this is the "fix" - Any one else with this problem? Any suggestions?

Thanks - Snowbeast in CT


----------



## Kramer (Nov 13, 2004)

is it noisy in the cold or all the time?


I'm in Mass with an older bobcat of the same size and in the cold its horrible till it warms the fluid.
New fluid helps some, but it's still bad in the cold.


If its noisy all the time then there has to be a restriction somewhere. Do the hydraulics chatter or or are they slow or is it just noisy overall? Is it just the bucket tilt and lift or even just transporting? 

If you tilt the bucket all the way back and keep trying to make it tilt it should flow fluid quickly thru the circuit--probably would be the loudest if theres a restriction in the main system/valve body. 

I assume you have a new filter and its of the right micron size.


----------



## Snowbeast (Nov 10, 2009)

The noise is constant with some quieting when under load - temperature has no effect at all -- I agree it seems to me that there is some sort of restriction. The noise that would present itself while tilting the bucket to extreme is the same noise but much louder.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

stuck AUX hydraulic valve?


----------



## gottaloveOT (Jan 6, 2009)

Without hearing the sound it is kinda hard to tell but I have had a couple machines with noise from the hydraulics. 1 had a bad seated oring and was whining very loud. Replaced the oring and noise was gone. The other thing I can thing of is for some reason you have air in your lines and it is making the pump noisy. 

Thats all I got.


----------

